# Bar Ends      JA oder NEIN



## Büdiman (12. April 2007)

Hi,

bin kurz davor mir Bar Ends für mein Scott zu holen. Was meint ihr? Sind Bar Ends wirklich sinnvoll, oder geben sie einem Bike nur diesen MTB Marathon Flair . Und wenn ja welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


Gruß an alle Biker da draußen


----------



## sansibar (12. April 2007)

Ist jedem selber überlassen, ich persönlich fahr ohne; sowohl MA, CC und Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (12. April 2007)

Hatte im letzten Jahr am Hardtail welche dran (s. Fotos). Da ich sie kaum benutzt habe, kamen sie wieder weg und wurden seither nicht mehr vermisst. Sieht ohne sowieso besser aus, finde ich und ist eh noch leichter.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (12. April 2007)

Hi,
ist Geschmachssache. Ich hatte sie immer dran und werde sie auch weiter immer dran haben(gerader Lenker vorrausgesetzt). Ich finde die 2 zusätzlichen Griffpositionen gut zum entspannen und klettern. Beim Rennrad oder Crosser kann man ja auch immer mal umgreifen. Je nach Einsatz würde ich sie montieren.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2007)

... denke auch bei geradem lenker sehr sinnvoll gegen ermüdung der hände.
kannste ab und an mal umgreifen. optisch finde ich auch ohne besser aber erstmal funktion dann optik würd ich sagen 
habe welche von bbb, haben nen etwas grösseren durchmesser (grosse hände) und finde die wesentlich angenehmer als manch dünnen metallpinn.
wenn du eher bergablastig fährst ohne grösse touren kannste dir die dinger meiner meinung nach sparen... bleibste auch nicht so schnell mal im engen trail hängen 

gruss
shibby


----------



## Blacki (12. April 2007)

Also an meinem RAD(Schrott) hab ich welche dran und ich fahr irgendwie unsicher ohne die. Weil meistens hab ich die rechte Hand unten und die link Hand auf den Bar End. Ist jedem selbst überalssen.


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2007)

Ganz eindeutig:

NEIN!


----------



## Zauberer33 (12. April 2007)

Ganz eindeutig

JA !!!


----------



## Raddon (12. April 2007)

Ganz eindeutig:

Muss jeder selber wissen.
Aber bitte nur an geraden Lenkern.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2007)

Probier's halt aus. Fahr ne Weile mit und ne Weile ohne. Wenn's nix ist, kannst Du die 16 â¬ sicher verschmerzen.


----------



## Oldboy65 (12. April 2007)

Raddon schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig:
> 
> Muss jeder selber wissen.
> Aber bitte nur an geraden Lenkern.



Warum nur an geraden Lenkern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2007)

Weil's an gekröpften Lenkern ziemlich besch.... aussieht. Aber wenn jemand meint, er kommt mit der Kombi am besten zurecht, soll er sie doch fahren.


----------



## tbird (12. April 2007)

hatte 3 monate welche an meinem bike, dann wieder abmontiert und seitdem glücklicher


----------



## Pimper (12. April 2007)

Hoppla, wie die Zeiten sich ändern.

Dass das mal Grundsatzfrage wird, hätt' ich ja nicht gedacht.

Ich würd' sagen, es kommt auf Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet des Bikes an. Wenn du gern mal bergauf fährst und dabei öftermal in den Wiegetritt gehst oder wenn du öfter mal mehrere Stunden im Sattel sitzt, würde ich sie auf jeden Fall montieren. 

Es müssen ja nicht die langen von früher sein, ein paar "Stummel" bringens auch schon.


----------



## FeierFox (12. April 2007)

Für CC und Mara sehr empfehlenswert, beim Rest wohl egal. Gewicht und Optik sind eigentlich keine Argumente wenn man sich zb mal die Smica / XLC usw anguckt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2007)

als tourenfahrer etc. und für steile bergauffahrten sind barends eindeutig sehr hilfreich. wird das bike aber eher im eisdieleneinsatz oder bergab bewegt, dann sollte man eher vom gebrauch absehen.


----------



## wilson (12. April 2007)

Unanfechtbare Bikeweisheiten: Man muss Barends montieren (man klettert besser damit), aber nur an geraden Lenkern (sonst siehts Scheizze aus). Allerdings muss man mit gekröpften Lenkern fahren (damit man mehr Kontrolle hat im Gelände). Noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerry_71 (12. April 2007)

Worauf zielt die Frage eigentlich, solls stylish oder funktional sein?

Falls es nicht so sehr auf die Meinung der grünbehelmten Stylepolizisten ankommt: Es hängt von Deinen Strecken und Deinem Bike ab. 

Wenn Du eher flache und kurze Strecken fährst und / oder ein Bike mit "Race-"geometrie, sprich mit langem Oberrohr und Vorbau fährst, dann werden Dir die Barends wahrscheinlich nicht fehlen und auch nicht soo viel bringen. 

Falls es aber eher ein kompaktes Bike ist und Du auch mal längere Ausfahrten hast oder Du eben richtig steile Sachen fährst, dann lernt man sie schnell schätzen, weil man eben mehr Griffpositionen hat und im Anstieg das Gewicht viel weiter nach vorn bringt. 

Und ich gestehe ohne mich dafür wirklich zu schämen: Ich fahr einen gekröpften Lenker mit BE's....dass es ******** aussieht war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## bähr83 (12. April 2007)

Also ich mag  Barends. Allerdings finde ich die meisten viel zu lang, da ich sie oft an der Klemmung greife und nicht oben. 
Sind auf langen Touren aber auf jeden fall empfehlenswert. 
Frage mich nur, warum die ohne gummi gefahren werden. Ich finde im Winter können barends eine ziemlich frostige Angelegenheit sein.


----------



## Lany (12. April 2007)

bähr83 schrieb:


> Also ich mag  Barends. Allerdings finde ich die meisten viel zu lang, da ich sie oft an der Klemmung greife und nicht oben.
> Sind auf langen Touren aber auf jeden fall empfehlenswert.
> Frage mich nur, warum die ohne gummi gefahren werden. Ich finde im Winter können barends eine ziemlich frostige Angelegenheit sein.



Weil Gummis nicht nur shice sind, sondern auch shice aussehen...!


----------



## trialsrookie (12. April 2007)

Wenn der Lenker breit genug ist (bei mir ab einem 62er aufwärts) und nen angenehmen backsweep aufweist dann brauch ich keine Barends. Früher auf den 54er Besenstielen waren (sind) Barends aber schon sehr angenehm. Bei einem breiten Lenker vermisst man die Barends nichtmal im Wiegetritt, da hat man auch so einen mords Hebel...

Die Antwort lautet also wie so oft: JEIN  [...soll ich's wirklich machen, oooder lass' ich's lieber sein...]


----------



## Oldboy65 (13. April 2007)

Also meine Bar Ends haben sich nicht nur beim klettern bewährt sondern auch meine Schalttrigger, sowie Bremsgriffe und Co. erfolgreich bei Stürzen vor Beschädigung bewahrt. Also auch gut als Rammböcke zu gebrauchen 

Habe übrigens auch Bar Ends am gekröpften Lenker, bin nicht der Meinung das es unschön aussieht.


----------



## KEN II (13. April 2007)

Barends sind  - und senkrecht montiert kann man den gehstock auch 100% sicher einhängen........


----------



## Büdiman (13. April 2007)

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass das hier zur Grundsatzfrage wird...ob Style oder nicht  ...Ich habe mir dann gestern noch welche gekauft von Procraft (64g  für die Gewichtspimper  ). Der Anbau war einfach. Habe dann auch gleich eine Testrunde gedreht. Mein Fazit: ...ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung und bereue meine Investition von 25 nicht.

Gruß an alle


----------



## IBC (13. April 2007)

Sollte kein Grund sein, aber finde die Dinger sehen einfach schlimm aus.
Und da ich bislang auch nie Probleme hatte was Ermüdung der Hände etc. angeht kann ich auch gut auf sie verzichten.


----------



## wilson (13. April 2007)

Ich habe eher das Problem, dass, wenn überhaupt, ich nicht weiss, welche Modelle ich bedenkenlos an meinem sündteuren Race Face Next Lenker montieren darf, ohne einen Defekt zu riskieren. Er ist zwas mit den Plugs für Barends zugelassen, aber es soll ja Klemmungen geben, die besonders unfreundlich zu Kohlestofflenker sein sollen.


----------



## Büdiman (13. April 2007)

Frag´doch mal im Bikefachhandel nach, oder unter Raceface.de? Vielleicht gibts da Infos. So weit ich weiß gibts aber auch spezielle Carbon Bar Ends mit Carbon Halterung, da sollte dann doch eighentlich nichts schief gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (13. April 2007)

> Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass das hier zur Grundsatzfrage wird...ob Style oder nicht



Naja, früher galten Komplettbikes, an denen keine Bar Ends dran waren schon fast als Mogelpackung.

Aber ich seh schon: *Der Riser ist dem Hörnchen sein Tod.*  



> ...Ich habe mir dann gestern noch welche gekauft von Procraft (64g für die Gewichtspimper  )



Sehr gut. Mehr muss ein Hörnchen (oder besser gesagt zwei ) heute nicht wiegen.


----------



## Büdiman (13. April 2007)

@ Pimper:  ..jo und dabei haben die Bar Ends auch nur [email protected] gekostet. Vorteil von den Procraft Bar ends, die sind innen aufgebohrt und somit --> weniger Material. So macht pimpen Spaß


----------



## Guglhupf (14. April 2007)

JA !!!!

Zugegeben, ohne sieht es meistens besser aus.
Wenn man sein Rad allerdings nicht nur anschauen, sondern auch bewegen will, führt an Bar Ends IMO kein Weg vorbei. Gründe wurden ja schon genannt.

Noch ein Denkanstoß:
Bist Du schon mal Rennrad gefahren? Wenn ja, wie greifst du da, wenn du mal richtig Gas geben willst? ..... Ah! genau!


----------



## wilson (14. April 2007)

Guglhupf schrieb:


> Bist Du schon mal Rennrad gefahren? Wenn ja, wie greifst du da, wenn du mal richtig Gas geben willst? ..... Ah! genau!



An den Barends???


----------



## Büdiman (15. April 2007)

....hm ich würde sagen wie im Sprint, also parallel und nicht wie beim MTB ohne Bar Ends, nebeneinander


----------



## Guglhupf (15. April 2007)

Der Kandidat erhällt 100 Punkte !


----------



## trialsrookie (15. April 2007)

Guglhupf schrieb:


> JA !!!!
> 
> Zugegeben, ohne sieht es meistens besser aus.
> Wenn man sein Rad allerdings nicht nur anschauen, sondern auch bewegen will, führt an Bar Ends IMO kein Weg vorbei. Gründe wurden ja schon genannt.
> ...



Aha dh. wenn ich mir einen Rennradlenker ans MTB mache bin ich noch schneller? Ah ... genau.


----------



## Büdiman (16. April 2007)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Aha dh. wenn ich mir einen Rennradlenker ans MTB mache bin ich noch schneller? Ah ... genau.




Hm ich würde sagen das sin 1000 Punkte .........aber das wäre auch ne Erlklärung für die Crossräder


----------



## wilson (17. April 2007)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Aha dh. wenn ich mir einen Rennradlenker ans MTB mache bin ich noch schneller? Ah ... genau.



Ja, aber nur auf Forstwegen, Asphalt und Schotter. Im alpinen Gelände dann eher wieder weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

